# How to use the Express Lanes on the AP7 Malaga-Estepona



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi guys,
I am moving down to Casares near Duqesa, but will come to Fuengirola once a week, and at other odd times during the year (but not much). Which brings me to the subject of the AP7 and the toll booths. A friend said she has a card, or app, or something that allows her to pass through the Express lane without having to stop to pay the toll, it is automatic. She directed me to the Bip&Drive website to sign up. However, when I go into the Google Playstore to install the app it says 'This item is not available in your country'' and will not allow me to install it. But my phone has a Spanish (Vozplus) sim inside, with a Spanish number, so I am stumped.









Does anyone know how to use the Express Lanes at the tolls to avoid having to stop, and is it cheaper or more expensive for just a weekly drive (compared to stopping and paying the toll)?

Cheers
Wibs


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Wibs said:


> Hi guys,
> I am moving down to Casares near Duqesa, but will come to Fuengirola once a week, and at other odd times during the year (but not much). Which brings me to the subject of the AP7 and the toll booths. A friend said she has a card, or app, or something that allows her to pass through the Express lane without having to stop to pay the toll, it is automatic. She directed me to the Bip&Drive website to sign up. However, when I go into the Google Playstore to install the app it says 'This item is not available in your country'' and will not allow me to install it. But my phone has a Spanish (Vozplus) sim inside, with a Spanish number, so I am stumped.
> View attachment 98782
> 
> ...


I don't know why you can't install it. 

I don't have the app, I have the Bip transponder and access my account online. 
I have a pay as you go type account. I pay a nominal amount, a few euros, on the months I use the transponder and nothing on the months that I don't use it. The toll fees are debited direct from my bank and are the same as if I paid at the booth. 
It's a few euros for the convenience of not having to stop. 








Via-T - Bip&Drive


Via T Bip&Drive, the new Via-T offering some exclusive and special discounts. Discover the new ViaT Bip&Drive.




www.bipdrive.com


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Many years ago I had the little thing that sticks in the window and I obtained it through my bank. As I said, this was time ago and what they offer now may well have changed but for me, they simply gave me the little device which I stuck in the window and if i used it then the money came out of my account (eventually) and if I didn´t use it then they charged me nothing. So, if you have a bank account in Spain then talk to them and see what they offer.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

I think your problem is that you need to have the Bip n'Go dongle first, then you should be able to link your details to the App, which was only released in France yesterday. Check the Facebook Spanish Facebook site to get info.
Our dongle works for both countries, and is something we would never knowingly be without. It can, in busy periods, take 3 hours to get through the French booths, but much less in the rolling 30 km dongle lane.


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

We have this service.... but can’t use the App as my iPhone is still setup to use the UK App Store ... i don’t know about Google... but in the Apple world you can only be signed into one country’s App Store on a device... even if you have a dual sim phone.
That’s the bad news, the good news is you really don’t need the App... access it online from the webpage and obtain and setup your in-vehicle transponder .... funds come out from your bank account and it is a godsend if you ride a motorcycle or have a right hand drive vehicle......and in a normal year you’ll enjoy the speed and ease when confronted by toll booth queues.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Usually with Google if your phone is in the country the app supports you can download it. Which means if the OP is physically in Spain he should be able to download it.


----------

